# FS: 70 Gallon Tank, Stand, Filter, Lights Etc. (TANK SHUTDOWN!)



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi All,

Tank setup below is still running. I prefer selling this setup as a package but if I get enough interest in the parts to this tank, I'll part it out. But tank and stand must go together.

Here's what I have for this tank:

Setup Package (Total - $270, if below items are bought as a package, Total becomes $235):
1 - 72 Gallon Tank (48" x 18" x 18") $70 (GONE)
1 - Black Stand (48" x 18" x about 24") $60
1 - T5 HO Light Fixture 48" $80 (one of the legs needs a little TLC, I didn't have time to fix it) (GONE)
1 - Fluorescent Light Fixture 48" $30 (GONE)
1 - Hagen Aqua Clear Power Filter for 70G with Filter Media $25 (pending pickup)

Deco Package (Total - $55, if below items are bought as a package, Total becomes $50):
1 - Super Natural Substrate $10 (GONE)
1 - Tahitian Moon Sand $10 (GONE)
1 - 10+ lb Honeycomb Rock with Fissiden and Java Moss $10
2 - lava rocks $10 both
2 - medium size driftwood (~ 6" x 4") $10
3 - deco flower pot $5 for all

Live Plants Package (Total - $35, if below items are bought as a package, Total becomes $30) (Plant Package pending pickup):
1 - Taiwan Moss Mat (18" x 18") $30
1 - Huge Java Fern (~8" tall) $5

Package Combos (unavailable):

Setup Package + Deco Package = $300 (original total if bought separately - $320)
Setup Package + Plant Package = $270 (original total if bought separately - $280) 
Setup Package + Deco Package + Plant Package = $320 (original total if bought separately - $350)

Tank Setup Mug Shot (Need to add more water )


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Any pictures by chance? Thank you.


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

yea I just took some pictures... just need to upload them first...


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

//1 - Fluorescent Light Fixture 48"//
is this come with any bulbs ? is there any pic of it ?
thx


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

fishdragon said:


> //1 - Fluorescent Light Fixture 48"//
> is this come with any bulbs ? is there any pic of it ?
> thx


Yes it comes with two blubs and I've got an extra bulb I believe... I'll give it to you for free with the purchase of the fixture.


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Filter System and Media & 200W heater reserved for Katpheesh.


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Plant Package Reserved!


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Tank Pending Pickup


----------



## Unhallowed (Sep 12, 2011)

If the lights are still around when I get paid I'll take them. Mine just crapped out on me this morning. =(


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Unhallowed said:


> If the lights are still around when I get paid I'll take them. Mine just crapped out on me this morning. =(


Sure  The 48" Fluorescent Light Fixture is reserved and pending pickup for now and the T5HO is still available. The T5HO is awesome on the plants, it gave my plants good growths. Are you looking for the T5HO or the fluorescent?


----------



## Unhallowed (Sep 12, 2011)

Both if you have them, or ill buy whatever you have left at that point.
I have a t5ho and a fluorescent right now. Bother are currently broken.


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Unhallowed said:


> Both if you have them, or ill buy whatever you have left at that point.
> I have a t5ho and a fluorescent right now. Bother are currently broken.


Kool~ Let me know when you're ready for the lights


----------



## Unhallowed (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey are the light(s?) still available? I'm working in Richmond today I could swing by later this afternoon.


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Unhallowed said:


> Hey are the light(s?) still available? I'm working in Richmond today I could swing by later this afternoon.


Both lights are still available  I should be home for this afternoon. I've pm'd you my address and number  See ya later!


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Tank stand remaining  Up!


----------

